
Why Understanding Space Is So Hard - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-is-why-understanding-space-is-so-hard
======
rbrogan
Space is hard to get. So much of software involves spaces of some kind and yet
we do not seem to think about it very well. Notions of space within software
are so often either very rigid and jam-packed or infinite and formless.

